# SIG 522 Commando - Silencer Legal?



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Happy with this weapon first off.. Topped it with a sight and accurate. FUN!

So can I get a real Silencer? Just curious since it comes with this tactical trainer. I live in Arizona so they may help you respond. 

Thanks


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry realize this is a hand gun forum...oops.. So in general, are they legal or do I need a permit of some sort?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's a process. You can't just walk I to a store and buy one. AZ is an NFA friendly state. What you need to do is find a dealer in your state familiar with NFA items and have then fill you in.

There is a $200 fee to be paid to the IRS and a decent amount of paperwork.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You can probably start here:

* MrSILENCER | Guns, Suppressors and fun*

No affiliation or experience with them, but they are an AZ based Class 3 dealer and hey, their website is "MRSilencer" how can you go wrong? :anim_lol:


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks..Not sure I have a need but it would be fun.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

More than fun. I suggest you not start buying NFA items; you'll quickly become addicted. Your wallet will be much lighter, but you'll also have a grin that cannot be erased.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha I so know you're right! Question: Do you end up on some "Big Brother" list as being a licensed owner? I shoot paper so not a true concern but curious. Thanks!


----------

